
1984 Rajneeshee bioterror attack - subroutine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_Rajneeshee_bioterror_attack
======
dawhizkid
I can't tell if OP is posting because of the Netflix documentary or because
they are unaware of the documentary but stumbled upon this anyway. Either way,
I finished watching it a few weeks ago and thought it was extremely well done.

Honestly did not think they were nearly as creepy as
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NXIVM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NXIVM)
which has gotten news in the last few weeks because the founder was arrested
in Mexico for suspicions of child molestation/rape as well as his top recruit
Alison Mack from Smallville for their crazy sex branding cult masquerading as
an executive training + female empowerment program.

~~~
jhbadger
I enjoyed _Wild, Wild, Country_ as well. Although as a microbiologist I was
only aware of the Rajaneeshee due to the salad bar attack and was surprised
how little that was dealt with in the documentary as opposed to internal power
struggles between Ma Anand Sheela and her rivals.

Yes, at least if you take the documentary's word, the majority of the
Rajaneeshee including the Baghwan himself were harmless hippies and it was
pretty much Sheela that was the problem.

------
aren55555
Netflix recently released a 6 part documentary series titled "Wild Wild
Country" that follows the sequence of events leading up to this incident:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Wild_Country](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Wild_Country)

------
emmelaich
The Rajneeshis are famous in Australia for Ma Anand Sheela's "tough titties'
comment on Australia's 60 minutes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ma_Anand_Sheela#Rajneesh_movem...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ma_Anand_Sheela#Rajneesh_movement)

> _When asked by a reporter for Australia 's 60 Minutes about local objections
> to Rajneesh's expansion into Western Australia, Sheela replied, "What I can
> say? Tough titties". In interviews for US television Sheela referred to
> local government officials as "bigoted pigs" and "fascists", causing one
> reporter to describe her as having an "acid tongue"_

------
striking
For more background, I found this video very insightful:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwx9nqknu-c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwx9nqknu-c)

------
Marysville
India still manages to produce godmen like him. The latest one on the top of
the list is 'Sri Sri Ravishankar'. Previous to him was one called 'Asaram',
but he and his son are behind bars now, for raping several women.

------
davidw
I was a kid in Oregon when all that was going on. Crazy stuff. Many years
later, I accidentally drove through that area with my Italian inlaws:
[https://blog.therealitaly.com/2007/08/31/the-wild-
west/](https://blog.therealitaly.com/2007/08/31/the-wild-west/)

------
ajmurmann
I'm shocked that tiny The Dalles for some reason had 8(!) restaurants with
salad bars. I guess salad bars were really en vogue in the 80s?

~~~
myWindoonn
The attacks started at a Taco Time, which at the time had an open-air salsa
bar. The attackers referred to their goo as "salsa" and their plan was to
contaminate the salsa bar. After they got away with the initial attack, they
expanded to salad bars, water sources, and other open-air offerings at
restaurants.

Taco Time still exists, and even that particular Taco Time is still open, but
they now keep the salsa tanks closed to improve hygiene.

------
dunkeycuk
Aside, First time I knew about this was from an hn post few months ago, which
made me watch the Netflix series which came afterwards. Couldn’t stop
wondering if Netflix marketing was floating this link here.

~~~
subroutine
Not part of netflix marketing ha. But yes i recently watched the documentary
and found it very interesting and thought hn might also.

~~~
dunkeycuk
:D I’m yet to finish the last two episodes. Very interesting docu-series with
lots of old footage.

~~~
subroutine
An unreal amount of footage! I cant belive with that much footage a
documentary wasnt made sooner (or maybe one was that im unaware of).

